# Post Your Bathroom!!



## TxBuilder

This thread is to collect pictures of various bathroom styles.

Please keep the chatter out and only post pictures. If you have any questions for a person start a new thread about it.


----------



## rspainhower

This is my bathroom in my 2 bedroom 1 bath home.  In SLC, Utah


----------



## Tileman

My Bath.


----------



## Tileman

The rest.


----------



## paull90260

Here is our bathroom.  My wife did the design and deco.


----------



## dakuda

Oh wait, did you want completed bathrooms?


----------



## paull90260

Here is photo our counter top in the bathroom.


----------



## paull90260

These photos are our master bathroom.  There are more works to be done.  Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Rustedbird

Impossible to do over-all pic. Enjoy.


----------



## Rustedbird

Sink was supposed to be rectangular, but it was getting late and really needed that bath to be done, so......


----------



## paull90260

Almost done....


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Paull:
Janie says the bath is beautiful! She would like to know what the tile is called? We both commend you on a job well done.
Glenn


----------



## paull90260

Thank you.

The stone is called golden white quartz.  My wife designed the pattern.  Here is a close-up of the stone before we put a stone enhancer/sealer on.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Our ensuite finally finished


----------



## paull90260




----------



## paull90260

Finished with all the pictures hung in the right place.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Here is a new one just finished.


----------



## Kerrylib

Nice job Daryl.  Of course you're posting following right behind Paul's makes for an unfair compairason.

I like the backsplash.  Did a similar pattern on our old bathroom when we redid it.

The side sconces around the vanity are an interesting idea.

Congrats on having it done.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Thanks for the words Kerrylib, it was for a customer.


----------



## Jimbob

paull90260, I love the tiles in the shower, what are they?
Thanks
James


----------



## Steve_Jones

I just insalled these two units at a clients house I am waiting for the tile work to be done for finished pictures I think this may be the best bathroom I have done to date.


----------



## alboa

here is a nice bathroom i did for my sister. it doesn't compare to the spaceship Jacuzzi below but most women love these tubs.


----------



## Steelman

Did a little remodeling in the bathroom that my two little kids use...Over time, I've installed the tile flooring, the beadboard wainscot and 'chair rail', and most recently replaced the original 35 year-old vanity and Formica counter tops with a new cabinet, and a "custom" mosaic tile countertop (tile was broken up by my kids who are 9 and 7), as well as new sink, faucet, misc. fixtures.  don't have pics of the whole bathroom though:


----------



## Phatboy

Before





During





After









You can see the transformation in my thread here...
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2861


----------



## Eric

Steve_Jones said:


>



Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## FixerUpper445

wow...these are all really nice bathrooms!  I will post mine up in a month or so when it's done...(this is making me jealous!)


----------



## harriet

Eric said:


> Beam me up Scotty!



LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this futuristic sci-fi shower designed to be a self-contained unit? i.e. wash/dry/get changed with the enclosure itself? 


harriet.


----------



## Tom Witcomb

Small powder room..not shown but toilet is one piece *black*

Tom


----------



## Tom Witcomb

Tom


----------



## Zachary

Here is what the bathroom in my house looked like before:


----------



## Zachary

Here is it now, with the new light fixture (I need to get a new mounting bracket and install it on the box)







Those pipes for the shower will be replaced and so will the stud that was cut to accommodate them

Here's what it will look like once finished


----------



## luvbuggy

wow.. ive seen some beautiful work here.. awesomework everyone


----------



## frozenstar

Wow. They are all beautiful!   But the futuristic shower looks scary at first glance. Seems like a machine use to time travel.  lol. I'm getting some ideas to use on my aunt's bathroom.


----------



## donrobert

nice work.. this will be useful share.
I'll upload my work soon. lol


----------



## dlw0655

Should you connect a shower frame to the drywall?


----------



## knewshound

I did a master bath remodel 2 years ago.

From this






To this






Not content to leave well enough alone, I just finished the guest bath on Sunday/

From this - 






To this in six weeks - 







Video walkthrough here -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V_87qjDQko]YouTube - Remodel walkthrough[/ame]
Cheers,

knewshound


----------



## pegman

used to be just part of the bedroom, it's a little more in proportion room size and flow


----------



## DenzelParker

Hi friends,
Really I got some amazing style of bathrooms.
Definitely it will help me a lot for my new construction of bath room.

Thanks


----------



## albirdy

Steve_Jones said:


> I just insalled these two units at a clients house I am waiting for the tile work to be done for finished pictures I think this may be the best bathroom I have done to date.



whoa, awesome bathroom.  looks like it's from the future


----------



## universalremodeling

These are some of the bathroom pictures we have!


----------



## remmons

This is the master bath that I had mostly finished (lacking a few pieces of trim). Mine is nothing spectacular. It is warm, simple and cozy. I used Daltile
travata Chocoloate Mousse 18"x18" ceramic tile, and T&G Cedar. 

View attachment Bathroom1.bmp


View attachment Bathroom2.bmp





View attachment bathroom4.bmp


----------



## alwaysbrokegirl

Wow, some of these bathrooms look like heaven!


----------



## dremodeling

This is one of our best -


----------



## granite-girl

If I can figure out how to post pic. Look out!


----------



## granite-girl

O.K. I made an album - now how do I get my pictures on here ? Anybody ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

granite-girl said:


> O.K. I made an album - now how do I get my pictures on here ? Anybody ?



Go to the top header and look under "Gallery", they are there.


----------



## Tonni

I tried to do the same!


----------



## granite-girl

2 seperate bathrooms.  Both done with Natural Travertine.  The second one with Mica slate, still in progress. Waiting for glass vanity tops, which will be lit from underneath.


----------



## oldognewtrick

granite-girl said:


> 2 seperate bathrooms.  Both done with Natural Travertine.  The second one with Mica slate, still in progress. Waiting for glass vanity tops, which will be lit from underneath.



Both baths look awesome Granite Girl!


...uh, you got that shopping done yet?


----------



## granite-girl

Thanks - that's what we do.  I love designing new spaces for people & making their lives better. 
Shopping, shopping!  Actually - almost done - thanks to a few sisters going halfsies & I just owe them $$ now.  
But we did have another set back to our Christmas fun.  

A fire in the laundry room !  I'll post more about it on another thread.  with pics.


----------



## Hack

Finished almost 2 years ago...


----------



## joecaption

Before and after pictures


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Here's one I completed in December of last year.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

For those interested in following a bathroom renovation project currently underway, with day-by-day photo galleries as work progresses, please  visit our renovation project, including before-pictures of our bath tub time-machine:





There are a few photos in an album here as well, including the final floor plan design.


----------



## kaytav

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Our ensuite finally finished



First it looked like a room to me, after giving it a look i find out it's a bathroom, cool design and selection of colors.. looks fantastic..


----------



## rackit

I know I have the before Pic's but just could not find them, as most of you guys know the after Pics just don't have quite the same pop as when you see the mess first.
As part of our whole house remodel the bathroom got a little carried away. 
We punched in to the garage to the East 30" and 5' to the north.  Well Im getting a head of myself.
When you looked in to the old bath the sink was on the left then the toilet and you faced the tub hardly room to turn around. Demo the tub, toilet, and sink tear out east wall. Next the water heater in the garage went and the north wall went.  Concrete demo to remove the old tub plumbing reroute the incoming water lines and sewer lines.  At 6:45 on a Sat night I was on my knees digging in the closet looking for a sewer line and my wife came in and reminded me we had to leave at 7 for a party. 7:05 the plumbing was fixed and we were walking out the door.  Ill bet that has happened to more than one of you out there
Now as you walk in the door there is a closet on the left where the old sink, the toilet and then the entrance to the shower. Directly in front of you is the vanity. I added more lights, can lights, another fan in the shower andelectric heat in the floor OH YEA. The wall between the vanity and the shower is 6 so I had room in the wall for a secret spot for the hair dryer and curling iron. The box is fabricated out of stainless steel and has a outlet in the top corner the door is a framed mirror from the local frame shop as well as the mirrors above the vanity. So you can throw those items instead of the hassle of taking them out and putting them away every time you use them. The shower has no curb so you can walk or roll in without the hump, and the floor is warm.


----------



## rackit

More Pics of the remodel


----------



## cindygiggs

Mine as attachment below!


----------



## bathvision

Very nice picks, you can check my picks here
showerdoorsnyc.com


----------



## kleinbiker1

rackit said:


> More Pics of the remodel


 
What's behing the mirror?  Is that a laundry chute?


----------



## RKA

This series of pictures shows our upstairs bathroom reno from 2010 in our 1904 vintage farmhouse. (before & after)

The  bathroom was added in the late 1950's to replace the outhouse. I designed and built the washstand vanity and medicine cabinets to suit the age and style of the house.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice job Rick!


----------



## Daddytron

This was the never ending project. Finally finished it with some of my sanity left.
I put more pictures on 'flickr'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629837488154/


----------



## nealtw

Nice job!!


----------



## rosemarie

Rustedbird said:


> Impossible to do over-all pic. Enjoy.



Hallo.
I am Rose. If Amercian larch looks anything like European larch this is what your original floor might be. Slightly (if i grew in the mountains much) harder than pine and looks very nice.


----------



## rackit

kleinbiker1 said:


> What's behing the mirror?  Is that a laundry chute?



No its  closet for my wifes hair dryer, curling iron ect. She loves a clean counter so every morning she would pull out the dryer and curling iron out of a drawer and then wrap it up and put it away when she was done. I built the wall with 2"x6" so there would be depth for this box. I had it fabricated from Stainless Steel and put an outlet in the upper right corner. Now she pulls the iron and dryer out uses them and just puts them back in and throws the cords on top no pluging, unpluging, unwraping and wraping the cords.
Other features for her comfort, 1/4" insulation on top of the slab, electric heat on top of insulation and under the tile. In the shower, in front of the vanity, and toilet to keep her toes warm.


----------



## HandyMan01

Those before and after photos are amazing Rick!   It was a much needed update.


----------



## swiftcreek

First glass block wall I have done.
http://swiftcreekhi.com/galleries/index.php/Master-Bathroom


----------



## nealtw

swiftcreek said:


> First glass block wall I have done.
> http://swiftcreekhi.com/galleries/index.php/Master-Bathroom



Looks great.:


----------



## richier2345

First tile stand up shower
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418159976.392842.jpg


----------



## nealtw

Looks good , I am guessing you got the drain figured out.


----------



## DrewS

I haven't done whole lot to mine yet other then change the paint color. Dark orange to HGTV's _Watery_

Before












After


----------



## zannej

Drew, that new wall color is much nicer. I'm going to have to wait until I finish my bathroom project before I post pictures.


----------



## DrewS

Thank you, Zannej, the color helped make it a lot brighter and the boss "fiancee" is happy


----------



## amberteurism

Well, here is a before and after of our bathroom. Not even sure if this thread is still going!


----------



## HandyMan01

That's a huge difference.  Nice work!


----------



## meganhunt

Interesting bathrooms


----------



## adambarrnett

I have problems with posting my bathroom. Hm, maybe I have to change something...


----------



## zannej

adambarrnett said:


> I have problems with posting my bathroom. Hm, maybe I have to change something...


You mean you are having difficulty with posting pictures? What are you trying to do and how are you doing it? Maybe we can help you figure it out.


----------



## Gregavi

This is in my Santa Barbara home. I did the remodel a couple years back. I'm a General Contractor and use this style for clients often. The tile is Philadelphia Travertine. The Versailles pattern is on the shower walls, floor and tub skirt. I built out the back wall into the front of my house to make room for the large tub.


----------



## havasu

Really nice....


----------



## KULTULZ

Hack said:


> Finished almost 2 years ago...



*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!*

...

The marble tiling @ the vanity. Is that some sort of carpet before it?

Can you tell me the manufacturer of the bath window?


----------



## zannej

ooh, love that floor tile!


----------



## KULTULZ

zannej said:


> ooh, love that floor tile!



$$$... 

It actually appears as a throw rug of some type.


----------



## zannej

LOL. I meant the tile under the rug.


----------



## Mr_David

Okay here's mine


----------



## nealtw

You must of worked at that for years to get just the right patina.


----------



## Mr_David

^^ just kidding ^^


----------



## Mr_David

These were in the same bathroom on the ceiling. 
Those are baby spiders .
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
MY bathroom coming up! Stay Tuned. Don't touch that Dial!


----------



## zannej

That's about how my mom's bathroom looked when we got home after kicking the deadbeat tenants out. Only her shower/tub is avocado green, there were never doors to the shower, the faucet doesn't sit flush against the tub wall, and the floor was rotted under the toilet.

Awww. little "daddy long legs" spiders.


----------



## Mr_David

Hope it was worth the wait!


----------



## nealtw

Oldog runs the 12 step program to help with this new addiction.


----------



## joannareaves

Here are my bathroom renovation clicks.


----------



## nealtw

Welcome to the site, that's a pretty nice out house.


----------



## Chris

Mr_David said:


> Hope it was worth the wait!




Dave, your beard trimmer doesn't fit in. Couldn't you find a more colorful one?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I just wish Dave would get over his fear of bold colors.


----------



## havasu

I want Dave's flowers. I believe they are called hooterplants.


----------



## bud16415

Now we know why Mr_David has hearing protection on in his picture. The respirator is another joke all together.


----------



## bud16415

joannareaves said:


> Here are my bathroom renovation clicks.



Beautiful bathroom. Did you do the work yourself? 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KULTULZ

Mr_David said:


> Hope it was worth the wait!



Looks like the set facilities for the cast of H.R.Puffinstuff.....


----------



## renoauction

Here is the bathroom i just finished at home.


----------



## slownsteady

Looks good. any wisdom or challenges that you gained from this that you would like to share?


----------



## remout

Wow these are some beautiful fancy bathrooms! Here's the other end of the spectrum  Dog is in the pic just to show how big the tub is.. She's a 65# Walker Treeing Coon Hound.







btw: windows been replaced


----------



## zannej

remout said:


> Wow these are some beautiful fancy bathrooms! Here's the other end of the spectrum  Dog is in the pic just to show how big the tub is.. She's a 65# Walker Treeing Coon Hound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: windows been replaced


That's a neat tub!
Aww. Pretty doggy.
What kind of flooring is that?
Save​


----------



## remout

zannej said:


> That's a neat tub!
> Aww. Pretty doggy.
> What kind of flooring is that?
> Save​



It's 120 year old cypress. I don't like cypress as a floor wood, too soft. The cottage is a few miles from the Manchac swamp which was a major source of cypress back then. Story goes, folks who worked at the mills could get cypress for nothing or almost nothing. My cottage is all cypress, I guess that's one reason it's still around.


----------



## jdayo

This is my very first shower.  I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## nealtw

jdayo said:


> This is my very first shower.  I'm very happy with how it turned out.



Welcome to the site, nice job.:thbup:


----------



## remout

Nice shower! Any first time tips? I'm going to attempt one.


----------



## jdayo

Don't be afraid to just jump in and do it!  Of course, do all of your research beforehand.  YouTube was a good resource for me.  Make sure to leave yourself plenty of time for your project because it always take longer than you think it will.  I also bought a tile saw so I wouldn't feel rushed to return a rented one.  Good luck!


----------



## latelifebiker

I respect the fact that you asked for photos and not videos, but there's much more to this bathroom project than just the decor.
If you have the time, you might enjoy the full range of design objectives, personal inspiration, and just plain proud effort that went into it.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vmxBYIO0Fc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vmxBYIO0Fc[/ame] 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO-ulu8IYmE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO-ulu8IYmE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw

Nice video the bathroom looks great.


----------



## zannej

I liked the video-- I particularly liked the music and the comparison of the floorplans and how things were going to change in conjunction with photos of the actual areas. That was pretty cool. Love the wood tone used for the few wooden elements.


----------



## Mr_David

You asked!!!

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
Put Your sunglasses on


=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=


----------



## JohnMcNally

Nice pictures of bathroom.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Recently finished last fall.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Completed a few years ago


----------



## nealtw

Nice work Daryl, haven't seen you for years.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nicely done Darryl! Stop by once in a while so we don't have to send the RCMP's out looking for ya..


----------



## bud16415

Looks Good!


----------



## Gary

I like it.


----------



## zannej

It looks beautiful, Daryl!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

nealtw said:


> Nice work Daryl, haven't seen you for years.


Thanks nealtw, I have been poking around but haven't posted I know, ton's of stuff going on over the last years hoping to be by more often.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Thanks oldognewtrick, I will certainly try for sure


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Thanks zannej, those 2 Bathrooms were a ton of work but it sure came out nice even if I do say myself lol


----------



## thebuilder20

That's what my bathroom looks like right now


----------



## zannej

That is cool & very interesting tiles. Very dark though-- but I suppose it is brighter with lights on. LOL.


----------



## thebuilder20

Thank you.
Unfortunately, I forgot to turn on the light when I took the picture


----------



## Gary

Well, after almost 3 months of remodeling in my spare time, I have ours done, so here it is before.
There was tornado damage.


----------



## Gary

And after.


----------



## zannej

Amazing transformation, Gary!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gary, looks great! I just hope you can someday get over your minimalist approach to shower heads...:lil guy:


----------



## Gary

Thanks  oldognewrtick. That's a complicated one for sure. lol. We bought that shortly after the tornado and put it upstairs. It's been up there so long I had forgotten what it looks like. I do have one issue with it though, that I haven't had time to look into. When the toilet flushes the water temp rises. I got a sheet with the unit that shows how to remove/clean the Thermostatic valve, so at least I know it has one. I'm wondering if it's maybe stuck from sitting in storage so long? (about 3 years) I've never had to work on one, so  I figured the next chance I get I'd just watch a couple YouTube videos. If anyone has any suggestions on what to look for, I'd appreciate the info.


----------



## thebuilder20

Lovely bathroom, Gary.


----------



## Forlorn

Beautiful baths


----------

